# is this 68 GTO proj worth 66-7k?



## jasonmrenda (Aug 6, 2008)

hi everyone 
this is only my second post as i am new to the GTO scene. I have a chance to trade my sporty bobber i built for this straight-up. i have about 6500 into my bike.

pics are here:
Kodakgallery.com Join now and receive beautiful photographic prints from your camera 

says the car runs/drives/stops good
has new harness
has a new rubber bumper not installed
a new hood not installed
new rear glass
2 decent rust spots
45k miles
4 spd muncie
10 bolt posi
thinks it is the original engine but not sure

i have too many bikes and am looking to sell / trade one of em foran older classic/muscle car. i know the GTO's hold value well plus i just plain like em. i know this will need work. i just dont want to short change myself.

thank you for any advice

- jason


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The car looks a bit rough, but I still think I`d do it, but then again, I`m able to do almost everything myself to repair it.
Sporty`s are a dime a dozzen, GTO`s are worth a pretty penny put together, if you`re able to do the work yourself and have the money and time to finish it, I`d do it.


----------



## jasonmrenda (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for the reply
i taught myself how to build bikes and have done 4 of them so far so i am not too scared to tackle a new project. my buddy restored his Goat from the ground-up so i have a great reference there. i would like to think i am smart enough to know when something needs to be done by a professional (like structure welds, paint).

i am not looking at starting a long-term resto project right away, but i would like a safe and reliable car to rip around in from time to time as the resto progresses. 

can someone help point me in the best way to begin a project like this? start with bosy work and move from there as long as it runs/stops?

sorry for the very elementary questions but i truly am a novice.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Were you start depends on were you want to end up. If you want a complete resto job done, then pull the motor and tranny, the interior, the body off the frame, the suspention off the frame and clean and paint from there. If you`re just after a decent daily driver not worried about a complete job right now, then leave the drive train alone and concentrate on the body getting that ready for paint and worry about the engine compartment and interior later.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I would research to see if engine and tranny are original through phs website. even if not I would take the trade as long as you understand the extent of the project. verify it is a true gto car. phs will charge approx $75 and you will no if it is #'s matching and if so dont hesitate..Im new to this site also and have been doing my homework. The guys on this site are great in helping out all new comers. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Man that is in ruff shape. I sold my 68 back in 04 for $2,500 and it was in alot better condition than this one. Good luck in whichever way you go.


----------



## jasonmrenda (Aug 6, 2008)

got 20 more pics - seems a little less rough with these pics. good floors and truck, gauges etc

can anyone tell from the pics if the engine looks like it matches? prob a dumb question but what the hell.

Kodakgallery.com Join now and receive beautiful photographic prints from your camera


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The engine looks like a 1967 326, if you can post the block casting number and letter code that will help.


----------



## jasonmrenda (Aug 6, 2008)

*some more input*

been doing more research and came upon this:
1969 Pontiac GTO Project For Sale

5k for a donor body and parts for a 69 GTO

the man says he cant find the #'s on the engine so i will assume it is not original. he said he was told it was the original 400 motor but he wont state that for positive so i appreciate him not lying to me.

here's where i am at.
we would be doing a trade so no money is involved - minus the gas cost to drive 350 miles for each of us to get to a central point. i have spent literally about 6 hours on the phone with this guy and while i could never be certain (and sadly have been screwed before), my "gut" tells me he is a pretty stand-up guy. he's disclosed a lot of the issues already mentioned by friends/family/forum people. 

i guess what i am trying to discern is - in it's present condition, is that GTO worth about 5k which is what my bike seems to command on ebay. I am very happy to keep my bike and try to sell/trade at a later date, but if I have a chance to get a GTO even though it needs work but runs drives and stops, is it a fair deal.

the worst that can happen is i drive out there and realize it's just too far gone and at that point i have just taken a 2 day, 400 dollar road trip. but in the grand scheme of things that's better than trading for a boat anchor. plus i get to tide the sporty around in PA, CT, and wherever else to just do some riding ((which is not a bad thing!!)

my bud said he thinks it may have been in a wreck as the core support is new and looks like some front end sheet metal was replaced. the owner hasnt mentioned this but saying that it was in some sort iof accident, how much does that diminish the value? i am looking to restore to a daily driver standpoint, not a 100 point restore though i will only add things that will help the value. not going to go the rat rod route or anything. just replace as nec with quality components and work through it over time while driving it.

figure it's worth a day trip to determine it as that's really the only way to see in-person how good/bad it really is.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That one you just posted to sure does look to be in better condition. But no motor or tranny, needs a trunk lid and wing, but less body work then the other GTO. This one was originally a Verdoro Green car. Buying a drive train may cost you a bit, unless you find an ole Catalina or Bonneville to rob them out of for a good price.
The first one`s more work but has all the pieces, the second one is a more solid car, but needs lots of parts/$$$/labor. Also what is a 'lGREEN OKLAHOMA DATED LOSS TITLE '?


----------



## jasonmrenda (Aug 6, 2008)

*geez after seeing these i may just do this trade*

1968 Pontiac GTO project car 4 speed 400 real one! - 2500
1965 GTO Parking Lot - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site - 4200


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The one on Crag`s list needs even more then the second one you posted, no steering column, no frt bumper, no frt seats, he claims it needs a complete front clip so you know it`s going to be worse then that. The one at UltimateGTO was sold for that price, it`s not for sale at that price, right??
And I perfer the one at the bottom of page 62.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Jasonmrenda, :seeya:

Just thought I'd put my 2 cents in. I did what you're trying to do. I traded a $6 -7k bike for a '68 GTO(a real 242, 4spd). It was completely driveable. Everything worked except the radio/horn. Here's what I got. It had a non-matching motor, '73 455 that was rebuilt a year prior, bored .030 and has a mild cam, have doc verifying it(motor still runs very strong, doesn't burn oil). Knew about it b/4 purchase. Was told the rest of the drivetrain was '68. Found out later the tranny was a '69 and the rearend was a'71. No biggy since the motor was non-matching. Just wished the guy was straight up. Trust no-one. If you find a car that is said to be all matching verify it yourself. It was funny, the guy checked the numbers on my bike even tho it was only 3 months old(Honda Shadow 750). Back to the car. It was painted 3 months prior to purchase. Not show quality. Has some orange peel, a 5 - 10 footer. Still has the same paint which is 5 years old. Here's what I thought it needed right away and did or had done: Rebuilt tranny, new tires, new shocks, springs, balljoints, swaybar end links/bushings. Rest of front end was already replaced, tierod ends, etc... It had new carpet. Bench seat was good except for some dry rot on back of passenger seat. Back of rear seat needed to be replaced. Door panels, headliner were good.
Have since replaced seats. Trunk, floor panels were good. Anyway, hope some of this information will help with your search. There's a lot of cars out there for sale. Be patient. Given the bad economy, good cars may be sold at lower prices and you may be suprised how many may be willing to trade for a bike. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

